# Wanted - Bonnet Creek 2br July 20-27



## HeatherMMV (Jun 12, 2019)

Open to other resorts as well. Thanks!


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jun 12, 2019)

PM Sent.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 15, 2019)

Did you get what you wanted?

Let us know, please, if you did.  We'll stop looking.


----------



## HeatherMMV (Jun 15, 2019)

I haven't booked anything yet.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ve got bonnet creek.  Two bedroom.  7/20-7/27.  

Wes.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeatherMMV (Jul 1, 2019)

Still looking!


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jul 1, 2019)

HeatherMMV said:


> Still looking!


PM Sent


----------



## HeatherMMV (Jul 1, 2019)

I'd like Bonnet Creek specifically, thank you!


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 1, 2019)

HeatherMMV said:


> Still looking!



Didn't Wes offer you Bonnet Creek for the exact dates, and unit type you asked for?  What are you still looking for?


----------



## HeatherMMV (Jul 1, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> Didn't Wes offer you Bonnet Creek for the exact dates, and unit type you asked for?  What are you still looking for?



Yes, we are talking now. I finally got the ok to take my vacation at work so wasn't sure if his was still available when I posted.


----------



## Wolf&Sprite (Jul 1, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> Didn't Wes offer you Bonnet Creek for the exact dates, and unit type you asked for?  What are you still looking for?



I also offered the exact dates and unit type back on June 12.


----------



## HeatherMMV (Jul 1, 2019)

Wolf&Sprite said:


> I also offered the exact dates and unit type back on June 12.



I couldn't remember who else offered or I would have messaged you as well. It has been awhile so I assumed they had all been rented? I'm sorry if I offended anyone, that wasn't my intention. I know these units don't last long and I got hung up at work trying to get the vacation week.


----------

